# Scribus et le .TIF



## dpi67 (25 Août 2005)

Bonjours, j'ai installé la version "Aqua native" de Scribus, et elle semble fonctionné, un bug gênant est que si l'on ouvre la fenêtre "aperçu avant impression" on ne peu plus la fermée et il faut quitter Scribus. Mais je rencontre un autre problème c'est l'import dans un cadre image d'une photo Tif, effectivement elle se transforme en une image style fluo, j'ai mis la même image en mode CMJN avec GraphicConverter, même résultat à l'import dans Scribus sauf que les couleurs (fluo) changent de tonalité. La même image transformée en JPG est correctement importée. Est ce que je fais une mauvaise manip ? La rédac AvosMac qui loue Scribus depuis longtemps à t?elle les mêmes problèmes?
Merci d'avance pour vos infos.


----------



## dpi67 (25 Août 2005)

" qui loue" = prodiguer des louanges


----------



## dpi67 (25 Août 2005)

J'ai encore fait un essai avec le format .PSD, et .PNG, pour le PSD la même chose qu' avec le TIF, le PNG lui est importé correctement.
Personne pour me venir en aide ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Août 2005)

Pour le .PSD, ce n'est pas une surprise, c'est un "format propriétaire". pour les autres, je ne connais pas "Scribus", que dit sa doc à propos des formats graphiques supportés ? Un traitement de texte n'est pas GraphicConverter, il ne supportent en général que quelques formats graphiques parmi les plus courants.


----------



## avosmac (25 Août 2005)

Scribus installé par Fink n'a pas ce problème.

il doit falloir installer un elibrairie TIFF. je cherche. si qq'un trouve avant moi qu'il n'hésite pas


----------



## dpi67 (25 Août 2005)

Bsr, et merci de vous intéresser a mon problème, dans la doc en pdf de Scribus téléchargeable ici: http://yeccoe.free.fr/article.php3?id_article=50
page 43 il y a un panneau de réglage d' image notamment le profil source je ne trouve pas se panneau sur la version "aqua" les seuls réglages d'ime sont la taille et le remplissage du cadre etc... peut être le problème provient il de la ?


----------



## avosmac (25 Août 2005)

Etes vous Panther ou Tiger. Sous Panther, ce me semble, je n'avais pas ce problème. J'ai aujourd'hui ce problème mais je suis sous Tiger.


----------



## dpi67 (26 Août 2005)

Je suis sous panther version 10.3.9.


----------

